# Renault Trafic Campervan - No spark - help please



## 112437 (May 19, 2008)

I've got a Renault Trafic Campervan - 1986 - D Reg - 1647 cc petrol. It would tick over OK but not run at higher revs - suspected coil at fault, changed this then Distrib fell apart so replaced Distributor, condensor, points and coil. Now it won't start at all - no spark. There is a spark to the distributor but not to the points. Any suggestions please on how to rectiry. Many Thanks, Louise.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Firing order 1,3,4,2 most likely.

You need to remove the spark plug from pot 1 and using a long tool poked down the spark plug hole set the crankshaft at top dead centre on the compression stroke by feeling the piston at the top. 
Next its time to take the top off the distributor to see which HT lead the rotor arm is pointed to and to adjust the distributor body position so that the points have just started to open. Then plant the HT leads in the firing order as above.
etc.
etc.

But this is Morris Minor technology!. Does your motorhome go back this far?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Clive, this engine was put into the renault 16, 18, 16 and 15, and in other guises the renault 12 as well. its a great ening gearbox combo.....so good infact that Lotus used it in the car that came after the elan, but I cant remember the name of......duh

it may be Morris Minor technology, but if the cap fits.....cap fits, gettit?

anyway, you got the right advice from this forum. best thing to do for the future is bin the points setup and buy a halfway decent bolt on electronic ignition. better performance, reliability and fuel economy. and alot less fafffing about to set it up.


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Bandaid said:
.....so good infact that Lotus used it in the car that came after the elan, but I cant remember the name of......duh 

You mean the Lotus Europa? Did not think this engine went back that far- early 70's?

John (using "her" account again!)


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Louise said:


> I've got a Renault Trafic Campervan - 1986 - D Reg - 1647 cc petrol. It would tick over OK but not run at higher revs - suspected coil at fault, changed this then Distrib fell apart so replaced Distributor, condensor, points and coil. Now it won't start at all - no spark. There is a spark to the distributor but not to the points. Any suggestions please on how to rectiry. Many Thanks, Louise.


Turn the ignition switch on and open the points with a non metallic object. They should spark which at least confirms that the ignition wiring is working. Then set up no 1 cyl with the timing marks.

John


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
When setting the ignition timing it is important to ensure that number one cylinder is on its compression stroke with both valves closed and turning in its normal direction of rotation, if you are not a mechanic you at least need to get a Haynes manual or you will just keep throwing money at it,
Chris V


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

John, the 1647 with its gearbox in front, as around in the 1969 R16, and yes, it was the Europa. 

in fact that engine, wet liner, was also made as a 1250, and the 1900 for the 17.

as an aside, first hatchback?


renault 16.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Louise

What part of the world are you in

Loddy


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi there... Check that you have a good clean EARTH connection at Battery to Body and Chassis to Engine... could be a poor or dirty connection causing a weak spark at high revs !.

Teckie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have come across new capacitors (condensers) that break down immediately giving the no spark symptom also when people inadvertently earth the LT connection by putting it the wrong side of the insulating bush.


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

Bandaid said............ as an aside, first hatchback? 

I have edited this Three times, "HE" keeps changing the models :lol: 

Can only remember the Renault vaguely, don't think it was the first hatchback though  How about the old Austin A40 that had a back end with a split tailgate like a Range Rover? Hillman Imp (well sort off)? Or my favorite at the time The Scimitar GTE.

He just thought of another one........ The Volvo PB1800 (The saint's car but the hatchback version) built by Jensen?

We had two Jensen Healey's. Lotus 2 L engine, Chrysler H120 gearbox Vauxhall Firenza axle and suspension and Morris Marina front disks 8O


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

teckie said:


> Hi there... Check that you have a good clean EARTH connection at Battery to Body and Chassis to Engine... could be a poor or dirty connection causing a weak spark at high revs !.
> 
> Teckie


Good point: Also if the van has a Rev counter check that the wire to it is not grounding. out. Took me a while to find that one :x


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

First modern hatchback, no split tailgate. Also had a wonderful metal parcel shelf that you could put stuff on without it breaking. Unlike the entirely underwhelming Austin Maxi, the shelf of which was compressed cardboard. and, therefore, pants as a shelf

my 16 was the TL version with the 1647 engine, 5 speed column gearchange and front wheel drive

tyre like a pushbike, and grip like teflon.,

also the imp and the scimitar glass windows that opened ( so far as I remember ) not the full wholesome, smack your head if you forget to duck far enough, metal rear "5th " door.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Off topic or what? come on chaps they want to know why it won't start :roll: 
Chris V


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on someone has had a major fiddle removed dizzy and all matter of things, then asked the firing order on another post, of course it won't go and then wants us to diagnose it, ESP or what!!!!!!!!!!

If they are local to me I'll go and have a look

Loddy

PS shut the door


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Steady children :lol: If there's no juice to the points, then its a condenser on the blink or the feed to it isn't insulated correctly. Check the connections and wires and then cut your losses and get a trusted electrician to sort it. H


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

answer given ages ago. by several, as Loddy states


----------

